# Strange problem with sublimation (photos inside)



## egido (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I´m having this problem with white garments and dye sublimation.
Basically the problem consists in "noise" ink around the design.

There are red points around the red cross of the design.
I handled the garment with care and prepressed for 4 seconds.
Anybody know what can cause these problems?

Thanks in advance


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Is this your own design, or a jpg downloaded from the likes of Google Images? 

Sometimes downloaded images are not 'clean,' in that they have stray pixels around them that are easily overlooked in your graphics software. Even when checking your paper print before pressing they are sometimes so tiny they are almost invisible.

I always check my images first by selecting them in Photoshop. If there are any tiny specks or pixels around them then the size of the selection will immediately alert you to this.

Of course, it may be something entirely different : gassing out, ink on the platen, not enough pressure,............


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

One of two things i reckon, It's overspray from your printer, or it's on the initial image and needs cleaning.
A good magnifying glass might help to spot small marks but this sort of covering should be noticeable by the naked eye.


----------



## egido (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for your responses.
The image is a vector with transparent background, so the image is the highest quality possible. Looking at the paper and you can´t see any "red" ink noise around the design, the one which is present on the final garment. I will try to clean the printer... it´s strange since it´s the first batch of designs i do...thanks again for your suggestions


----------



## Russellaga (Jul 27, 2012)

egido said:


> Hello everyone.
> I´m having this problem with white garments and dye sublimation.
> Basically the problem consists in "noise" ink around the design.
> 
> ...


A couple of things to check and watchout for

a) gassing out, moisture from the material will escape taking the ink with it, usually outward or if there is a wrinkle - try prepressing to reduce moisture first and also if you are using teflon direct on top try using an absorbant material like paper instead or as well - we use fish shop paper for most of our pressing

b) take care handling the prints before they are fully dry, smudges can be easy to create, difficult to detect until you press the print

c) our ever faithful Epson SC F6000 started to overspray, almost imperceptible to the eye but once pressed stuck out like a sore thumb (a call to R A Smart and a head maintenance cleaning pad sorted this problem within minutes)

hope this helps
Russell


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sublimation imprinting requires that you be meticulously clean. Everything must be spotless.

All the sins will come out in the finished product.

To get those marks, there is contamination somewhere - on the transfer or the garment.

Even little bits of colored fluff will be permanently bonded to your shirt after pressing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I too think it could be gas seep. We get this sometimes when our heat press pressure is too light.


----------



## Russellaga (Jul 27, 2012)

splathead said:


> I too think it could be gas seep. We get this sometimes when our heat press pressure is too light.


Yes as Joe says low pressure could be the problem


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Another thing to keep an eye out for is ghosting. When you open your heat press sometimes the paper will move due to the suction from the top platen of the press. When it drops down in a slightly different spot it can leave ghost printing marks. If you are having this type of problem you can try heat tape on the paper or open the press more slowly. Not sure if this is the case here though.


----------



## egido (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok guys, first thanks for your answers.
I tried today and i´m getting the same results.
I tried cleaning using the ricoh utility, and it seems okay. Paper doesn´t have any issues at all.
I tired cleaning the garment with a roll.
I tried adding more pressure.
I´m still getting this problem, not only with red ink but also with black ink.

I dont know what to do, any more suggestions?

thanks in advance


----------



## egido (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m thinking maybe it´s because i didn´t change the settings? i was using the printer on a pc without problems. Installed on a my new macbook air and the print is much faster, thing is i notice if for example i print two copies i need to take the first one very fast off the tray because if not the ink from the second one will appear and the transfer will be useless. That made me think it´s maybe because of some paper settings. What do you guys think? pressure is not the problem i´m sure because the ink from the first attemp bleed through the back of the tee.

Thanks again


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Okay,
lets go back to basics.
what printer, what ink, what paper.
how old's the printer


----------



## egido (Oct 17, 2013)

The printer is ricoh aficio sg 2100n, its an old model but bought it new
I already managed to make near 40 transfers without that problem before.
Paper is special for ricoh and it´s 100gr/m2
Like i said i printed on a windows pc before and it took much longer to print.
On the macbook air it´s very fast... don´t know if it may be a problem since like i said i can´t print two copies because if i do that the ink will go from one paper to the one behind in the paper tray.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

What do you mean, the second transfer will contaminate the first?
That shouldn't happen.
The print should come out dry.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I dont think anyone has had success with the 2100. I have one, its useless apart from using it for cartoon vector because it can't be used with the powerdriver. And I very much doubt it'll work with a Mac.


----------



## egido (Oct 17, 2013)

it doesn´t come out dry. If i touch the ink will come off or move... that may be the problem?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The prints should be dry. what ink are you using then, obviously not sawgrass.
I really suggest that you get a printer, something along the lines of a cheap Epsom, to use with your mac.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricoh 2100 is not as good as a 3110.

Saying that, have your print settings changed? I use 'Plain Paper' and 'High Quality' settings in my 3110 driver and all prints leave the printer bone dry. I've even sublimated some without even waiting.


----------



## Screen168 (Feb 22, 2016)

1.Problem tshirt is not poly100%
2.time is more
3.while press up have shake


----------



## SubCreate (Aug 30, 2016)

sounds like it's the printer to me. what are you printing straight out of? (what program). Are you able to control amount of inks?


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

This must be repeated for those who don't get it and insist on chasing shadows.

You must be scrupulously clean. If there is any contamination, those sins and any others will come out in the final result.

Look again at the sample pics. 

That is not from gassing out. That is not from ghosting. That is not from incorrect platen pressure, either excessive or inadequate.

It's from the presence of contaminating ink.

You must find out how it is getting there. 

Even if your design is vector and you think the canvas is blank around it, there could be stray pixels, dots nodes or any sort of unwanted items that you do not see on the screen or the printed transfer. Do a clean up of the image. Try selecting "all" and see if any stray pixels show up. In Illustrator, you can do a clean up of stray pixels. I expect that other vector programs do the same.

Sometimes a printer will spit small dots of ink where you don't want them. They may be too small to see on the transfer. Surprise!! They will show up after your pressing. 

In your examples, the problem is severe enough that stray ink on the transfer should be visible. It can't get onto the fabric if it didn't come from somewhere.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

totally agree Igor,
As I implied in my first reply.
but some people like to be too technical and it all goes kinda wierd.
the prints a mess so it's the original image or the printer, (probably sorted out now anyway.)


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

SublimatorToo said:


> This must be repeated for those who don't get it and insist on chasing shadows.
> 
> You must be scrupulously clean. If there is any contamination, those sins and any others will come out in the final result.
> 
> ...


I said that in the 2nd post in this topic.


----------



## emet214 (Dec 23, 2017)

Are you using a cover sheet?
Looks like ink (dirt) is on your your heat press cover (lid)


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

emet214 said:


> Are you using a cover sheet?
> Looks like ink (dirt) is on your your heat press cover (lid)


Nope, wouldn't be that.
nothing would transfer through the paper from the platen.
it's the image or the printer.


----------



## SubCreate (Aug 30, 2016)

Dekzion said:


> Nope, wouldn't be that.
> nothing would transfer through the paper from the platen.
> it's the image or the printer.


I think it's the ink personally. What ink are you using?


----------



## SubCreate (Aug 30, 2016)

Dekzion said:


> Nope, wouldn't be that.
> nothing would transfer through the paper from the platen.
> it's the image or the printer.


Honestly I think it could be the paper actually. You may have purchased bad sublim paper.


----------



## oc2dHK (Apr 16, 2014)

A. Have you gotten a GOOD print at any time with this file?
B. Is the noise in the same exact same spot on every print
If the answer is no to A and yes to B, then your file has noise on it. You can STILL have noise on a transparent file. Go back to Photo shop and really enlarge the file, you will probably see the small spots that need to be cleaned. Worth a look, good luck.


----------

